# Hawks @ Raptors, April 8th



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

<center>
















* Atlanta Hawks (11-63) @ Toronto Raptors (30-44) *
*April 8th, 2005, 7:00PM EST
The Score**
*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="LUE, TYRONN" TITLE="LUE, TYRONN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/LUE, TYRONN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CHILDRESS, JOSH" TITLE="CHILDRESS, JOSH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/CHILDRESS, JOSH.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOSH" TITLE="SMITH, JOSH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/SMITH, JOSH.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HARRINGTON, AL" TITLE="HARRINGTON, AL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/HARRINGTON, AL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="EKEZIE, OBINNA" TITLE="EKEZIE, OBINNA" SRC="http://www.batug.com/obinnaekezie.jpg">
*Tyronne Lue, Josh Childress, Josh Smith, Al Harrington, Obinna Ekezie*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*
</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't think Atlanta has won a game since the last time we played. Then again, we haven't played too well either.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hopefully we win


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

110 - 105 Raptors


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

101-97 Hawks.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

90-88 Raps


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Raptors came out totally flat, without any sort of energy or motivation against the Grizzlies. Hopefully Sam Mitchell will get the guys to actually play this time.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Today's the 7th..

Should be a pretty ugly, sloppy game between too bad teams..

Which means plenty of Bosh and Smith highlights.  All products of ATL, might I add.  Quit stealin' our players.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Today's the 7th..
> 
> Should be a pretty ugly, sloppy game between too bad teams..
> 
> Which means plenty of Bosh and Smith highlights.  All products of ATL, might I add.  Quit stealin' our players.


 We're not done yet, lookin in Jack's direction.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

For the Memphis game there was barely anyone participating in the game thread. It's kind of expected though when your team is losing by 30 at half time.
I'm hoping to see a lot more people participating during Friday's game.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> For the Memphis game there was barely anyone participating in the game thread. It's kind of expected though when your team is losing by 30 at half time.
> I'm hoping to see a lot more people participating during Friday's game.


I'll probably pop in. I'm going to pull an all nighter tonight working on a Hamlet paper, so this should be a great form of some miuch needed procrastination.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

madman said:


> hopefully we win


"hopefully"

102-97 Raptors


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Today's the 7th..
> 
> Should be a pretty ugly, sloppy game between too bad teams..
> 
> Which means plenty of Bosh and Smith highlights.  All products of ATL, might I add.  Quit stealin' our players.


Nevermind.. this game isn't until Friday. TD messin' wit' my brain here.

I'm going to the Braves opener friday night, so I won't be here. I think it will be a close game like last time, though.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Who the hell posts a game thread two days in advance


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hawks 104
Raptors 101


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Who the hell posts a game thread two days in advance


I posted it today, and the game is tomorrow.
That's one day.
Plus Petey wants us to post these threads two days in advance now.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Who the hell posts a game thread two days in advance


Its so people can comment on it more like we are right now...anyways 
Raps 109
Hawks 99


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Raptors 79
Hawks 77

EDIT: I didn't mean to offend all the sensitive Dino fans on BBB. My new prediction is Raptors-200 Hawks-10. That way nobody can ***** or moan.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Raptors 79
> Hawks 77


At half?

Neither team plays defense. Especially not this late in the season.


Raps 118
Hawks 111


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

speedythief said:


> At half?
> 
> Neither team plays defense. Especially not this late in the season.
> 
> ...


Neither plays offense, either.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

BTW, one of our great Hawks posters on the Hawks board posted a Josh Smith Video Mix. Everyone should check it out.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=156730


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Neither plays offense, either.


I don't know about the Hawks, but the Raptors certainly do.
They have a lot of scorers on their team, and they can pretty much score at will. See how they put up 100 points against the Pistons, even with that poor 4th quarter performance.

The Raptors problem this year has been their defense, not their offense.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

74 points in their last game.. looks like no offense to me.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

the Hawks just placed Al Harrington on the il, so i think we'll win this one 102-85


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> 74 points in their last game.. looks like no offense to me.


Yeah, it was the lowest of the season. They had no motivation out there at all, and they were playing against a solid defensive team that was trying to solidify their position in the playoffs.
Tomorrow they are playing the Hawks.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> the Hawks just placed Al Harrington on the il, so i think we'll win this one 102-85


Oh did they?
I didn't know that.
Any updates on why?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think it is because he is injured, but I don't know for sure. 

I changed my original prediction.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

He's suffering from right knee tendonitis, which will cause him to miss at least five games of action, they activated former Raps Yogi Stewart


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> He's suffering from right knee tendonitis, which will cause him to miss at least five games of action, they activated former Raps Yogi Stewart


i was wondering what he was doing


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hopefully Yogi can get some playing time out there.
I want to see him play.
:biggrin:


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Raps 110
Hawks 95

I see Matt Bonner getting 20 points in this Game. If Marshall doesn't play he'll get to play most of the game, and we'll see Sow get some real minutes.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

the hawks' longest win streak of this season is one game. one. that also includes the preseason. they've lost 26 of their last 27, the lone victory coming at our expense in march.

i mean, since feb 8 they've won one game. one. one game since feb 8. take a look at the calendar.

their arena is always empty, with good reason, and they're bringing mc hammer in for a post-game concert on "fan appreciation night" next week, the tag being "are you 2 legit?". 

yet i don't hear a word about atlanta "moving the team" to another market. nobody appears to pay much attention to them at all and they've been scraping the bottom of the nba barrel for several years already. 

i guess there are worse situations than ours- considerably worse- but if we were in atlanta's position, drawing as poorly as they draw, playing as poorly as they've played this season, drafting as poorly as they've drafted recently, with mc hammer's _2 legit 2 quit_ concert being the major selling point on fan appreciation night, there would be no end to the relocation rumours. i wonder how long we're going to have to put with the misconceptions we carry around with us.

it upsets me that vancouver couldn't support a franchise as much as it upsets me that the expos couldn't stay in montreal. we'll have to put with so much garbage over the next few years (we already _have_) simply because we share the same country with those failures. 

the atlanta hawks are dismal. dismal. but i'm not saying they _should_ move either; i just think it underlines how far we really are from rock bottom. 

i wish others would take notice.

peace


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

yet again, ballocks comes through with a spectacular read.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ballocks said:


> the hawks' longest win streak of this season is one game. one. that also includes the preseason. they've lost 26 of their last 27, the lone victory coming at our expense in march.
> 
> i mean, since feb 8 they've won one game. one. one game since feb 8. take a look at the calendar.
> 
> ...


I thought you were joking about the MC Hammer concert, but then I logged onto the Hawks site and saw this.......










Holy crap.. That is just freaking sad.. And I would LOVE to have a J Smooth bobble head, but damn.. They couldn't find a better rapper? This is freaking Atlanta, there is like a thousand better rappers in the city than Hammer. I went to a game once and they had Busta Rhymes as the post game concert. That is a step up, but Hammer!? This dude disappeared like 10 years ago.. Who runs the PR for the Hawks? A 60 year old white guy? :curse: Atlanta is one of the best city's of hip-hop, and best you can come up with is MC Hammer!? Un-freaking-believable. Hammer.. Ugh. HAMMMER!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

113 - 105 raps

who ever think that we'll be affraid of the hawks....


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Raptors win
106-96


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

lMaO @ MC Hammer. Where Has He Been Anyways?

This Is A Must Win On A Friday Night. Payback Time!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> *Atlanta is one of the best city's of hip-hop*, and best you can come up with is MC Hammer!? Un-freaking-believable. Hammer.. Ugh. HAMMMER!?!?!?!?!?


uke: 

Toronto 110
Atlanta 105


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Why the throwing up smiley?

Ludacris, T.I., Big Boi, Andre 3000, Lil Jon, plus some lesser known guys and some mainstream guys I am not fans of. You think Toronto is better city of hip hop? :rofl:


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

my prediction:

raps 101
hawks 92

bosh 21/11/2
jalen 19/4/4


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Just heard that Sow will be starting


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Marshall_42 said:


> Just heard that Sow will be starting



Nice... damn, now I don't know if I should watch this or the Blue Jays home opener... decisions decisions. I guess I'll have to flip.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

going to be another game like memphis again?? 22-8 so far..


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow Peja is a beast when he plays Raptors, already 10pts.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

End Of First


Hawks 31
Raptors 14


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

dang bad start for the raps..they have to start playing some D..cant believe they let the hawks get 31 pts in the 1st Q


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry guys I'm back.
31-14 after one quarter?
Are you kidding me?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Toronto with only 3 assists in the first quarter.
I didn't get to see the first quarter of the game, what's been wrong out there?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with only 2 shots in the first quarter.
He needs to get the ball in this quarter to be effective.

Jalen Rose hits from beyond the arc.
31-17.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

heh screw this going to watch the jays lol..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen Rose is really frustrated out there, Atlanta has been playing him really tight so far.
34-19 Hawks.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Toronto with only 3 assists in the first quarter.
> I didn't get to see the first quarter of the game, what's been wrong out there?


They werent playing good D..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with a huge block on Ivey.
Block number 98 for him.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

Centers.

Hawks 22 X 0 Raptors. :clap: :clap: Araujo :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors being outrebounded 16 to 11.
38-19 Hawks right now.
This is pathetic.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I stopped watching after the first quarter, but most of the Raptors troubles can be rooted back to Alston. Bad, bad decision making and passes.

Ugly, horrible basketball.

Sow looked good in his minutes, though. I love the fight the guy gives on the boards.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

nice rebound and lay in by palacio..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors bench being outscored 19-2 so far.
Raptors down 38-21.
Milt goes to the bucket, gets the foul but can't get the shot to go.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think it's come to a point where Alston shouldn't be starting anymore. Why is he even playing right now?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Josh Childress travels but somehow a foul is called.
Bad call.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Milt gets called with the offensive foul.
Raptors just can't get their offense going right now.
The effort is clearly not there.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> I think it's come to a point where Alston shouldn't be starting anymore. Why is he even playing right now?


I agree... I hate the guy's guts. Very, very immature.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice ballmovement there
Hawks 38
Raps 25


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

umm ihavent really been watching...i was playing ball outside... i think i was scoring more out there then they are scoring in here...someone wanna fill me in why we are getting laid out by the Hawks...anybody pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> umm ihavent really been watching...i was playing ball outside... i think i was scoring more out there then they are scoring in here...someone wanna fill me in why we are getting laid out by the Hawks...anybody pleaseeeeeee


None of the Raptors give a ****, basically.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Milt Palacio with 10 points off the bench already, and the Raptors are slowly getting back into the game.
43-31 Hawks.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Numbed One said:


> None of the Raptors give a ****, basically.


Couldn't have put it any better myself.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

If they had donyell..it would be alot easier to come back..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> If they had donyell..it would be alot easier to come back..


He hasn't played that well of late either, he's pretty much given up like the rest of our team.
Too bad he's injured though, we probably could have used him.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

does Atlanta even run plays? looks like mayhem out there. Maybe thats whats catching us off guard?


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

47-33 hawks...hmm the raps have to play better on both sides of the court if they want to catch up


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Alston's meltdown clearyshows we need jack/williams

Felton is good but I like these two's size at PG.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Why is Mitchell playing BOSH so many minutes? What is he trying to prove?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

At least the Raptors are starting to make a game out of it.
The Hawks have won only 11 games all season, it was be pathetic to lose two games to them this year.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

macro6 said:


> Why is Mitchell playing BOSH so many minutes? What is he trying to prove?


After the last game he said something about how he wants Bosh to go through the emotions of losing and facing embarassment so he can cope better with it in the future.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I hope we draft Jack... I hope we draft Jack.

If Gerald Green is taken before our first pick, we should go with Jack. Or, if we think Jack will be gone before our second pick, I think we pass on Green and take Jack. We need a solid PG very badly.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Palacio leading the Raptors with 12 points so far.
Raptors shooting less than 33% in this game, while the Hawks are just under 50%.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Numbed One said:


> I hope we draft Jack... I hope we draft Jack.
> 
> If Gerald Green is taken before our first pick, we should go with Jack. Or, if we think Jack will be gone before our second pick, I think we pass on Green and take Jack. We need a solid PG very badly.


Please Babcock, draft a PG.
Please.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

he has too..if he doesnt..dang he must be one of the dumbest GMs ever..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Drobnjak had a strong 1st quarter much like the game in Atlanta, but I think he'll cool down significantly in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen Rose starts the half by getting the bucket plus the foul.
Jalen hits the free throw.


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

:clap: alston with the three!!
He's hitting something!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors slowly getting back into this game.
They had a pretty decent 2nd quarter, and they are continuing to apply the pressure here in the third.
Only down by 9 now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

swurv said:


> :clap: alston with the three!!
> He's hitting something!


That's all he's doing though.
He needs to spread the ball around more and get his teammates involved.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen Rose for 3.
Atlanta turns the ball over.
Raptors hit again.
Timeout Hawks.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

POPE is full of energy, but the guy is RAW offensively and defensively.

If he can learn to control himself, he can be a nice energy player off the bench for us.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow the raps coming back..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors are 7/7 in the 2nd half.
4 point ball game now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

macro6 said:


> POPE is full of energy, but the guy is RAW offensively and defensively.
> 
> If he can learn to control himself, he can be a nice energy player off the bench for us.


He hustles a lot and that's something that you gotta love. 
He'll really need to work on his offense during the off-season though.
He has the tools, but he just has to start to practice it.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Live by the 3 die by the 3.


BTW where is HOFFA?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rose misses from behind the arc, and the Raptors have absolutely no one running back.
Easy bucket for the Hawks.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer drives into the lane and sends it out to Mo Pete who hits from behind the arc.
Great pass.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Matt Bonner an offensive rebound. 
He always seems to be in the right place in the right time.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Raptors are doing a good job ignoring BOSH.

And I dunno why Sam is playing with a tight rotation.... its not like we're playing for a playoff spot.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors down 64-60 now.
The Hawk players are starting to look really fatigued out there.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Turk, I applaud your efforts in this thread.

I'd help you out, but I just... don't care about the Raptors anymore.

It's baseball season as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

An air ball by Bonner.
That's something that you don't see everyday.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer gets fouled by Diaw, but Josh Smith had a vicious block on that play.
That would have definately been a highlight if Alston didn't get fouled.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Peterson gets the block. 
Atlanta gets the ball back, and Drobnjak gets fouled.
He'll go to the line.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Numbed One said:


> Turk, I applaud your efforts in this thread.
> 
> I'd help you out, but I just... don't care about the Raptors anymore.
> 
> It's baseball season as far as I'm concerned.


Thanks.
I'm liking the activity going on today andI'm just trying to keep it going in this thread.

And don't you worry, I'll be posting plenty in the Jays forum as well.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Palacio gets the offensive rebound, and lays it in.
66-63 Hawks.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pape Sow with a nice fake and gets fouled.
He goes to the line and hits both.
Has he ever hit both free throws before?

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Drobnjak hits for three, he has 19 in this game right now.
His season high is 20.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

73-69 Hawks at the end of three.
The Raptors are still in this one.
At least this time the 4th quarter will be worth watching.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete hits the leaner.
79-75 Hawks now.
Raptors keepin it close.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm getting kind of bored talking to myself here.
Alston with 13 points and 6 assists.
He's finally getting his teammates involved.
Hopefully he can keep it up.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

lol i feel sry for u turk posting by urself..so ill try to post here..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh only with 8 shots in this game.
Shooting 1/8 so far.
79-75 Atlanta.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

jrose with the jumpshot 81-87 hawks..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

whoops 81-77 hawks ...and wow good block by bosh


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with the open look, but he hesitates and throws the ball away. 
However he runs back down the floor and gets the block on Childress.
Bosh with 4 blocks so far in this game.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

very good defence by the raptors..keeping tight on everyone


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Tony Delk is shooting the lights out right now.
16 points off the bench for him.
84-81 for the Hawks.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

mo pete gets both ft hawks by 1


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

RAFER with the 3


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Lue had a huge game last time in the ACC, and he's performed well again in this game. 
Tied at 86.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, Raptors playing a really small lineup.

Skip, Milt, Rose, Peterson and Bosh.

Where the hell is Hoffa or Sow?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Numbed One said:


> Wow, Raptors playing a really small lineup.
> 
> Skip, Milt, Rose, Peterson and Bosh.
> 
> Where the hell is Hoffa or Sow?


Sow has had some minutes in this half.
Hoffa is at the end of the bench right now.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Sow has had some minutes in this half.
> Hoffa is at the end of the bench right now.



I don't understand Mitchell.

There are some things I really like about him, and there are some thing I really, really don't understand.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete with a spectacular game.
22 points, 12 rebounds and 4 assists.
Raptors lead 92-91 with just over 2 minutes left.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer hits for three. 
After a terrible 1st quarter he's really rebounded well.
Raptors up 95-91.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete gets blocked by Josh Smith.
Lue brings the ball up the flour and gets fouled. He'll go to the line.
This game isn't over just yet.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> I think it's come to a point where Alston shouldn't be starting anymore. Why is he even playing right now?


huh?lol


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> huh?lol


Hey give me a break, you would have said the same. 
He's averaged like 2 assists per game since Jalen Rose called the team out.
As I said, he's really played well in the 2nd half. 
He has 7 assists in this ball game, and 19 points.
That's the kind of game you want from Rafer Alston.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete splits a pair.
Lue goes down the floor and gets fouled. He hits both.
Tie game with 11 seconds left.
Raptors ball.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

they should give it to rafer


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

awww ot u serious...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen Rose with a nice drive to the lane through 3 Hawks, but Josh Smith altered that shot. Bonner gets the rebound and takes a shot at the buzzer but it misses as well.
OT again.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors are 0-4 in the extra period this season.
Hopefully things can change.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I hope we lose now. We don't deserve this game.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

What would the raptors gain by winning this game? It won't help them get into the playoffs...it isn't like they have a rivalry with the Hawks...and it isn't for dignity reasons, because whatever dignity they had left went out the window last game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh hits. 
Although he's struggled with his shot, he has another double double.
Raptors up by 4.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

laydee-bawla22 said:


> What would the raptors gain by winning this game? It won't help them get into the playoffs...it isn't like they have a rivalry with the Hawks...and it isn't for dignity reasons, because whatever dignity they had left went out the window last game.


Exactly.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

laydee-bawla22 said:


> What would the raptors gain by winning this game? It won't help them get into the playoffs...it isn't like they have a rivalry with the Hawks...and it isn't for dignity reasons, because whatever dignity they had left went out the window last game.


That's true but I think this can actually help our team's confidence heading into the offseason.
We're not going to lose the rest of our game's the season, so we might as well continue to cheer for these guys the rest of the way.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

expeirence,confidence...?well yeah i agree with the dignity..but still they have to try..they cant just forfeit every game


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If we lose this game I won't mind because it'll help us get a higher pick, but as I said, we're going to win at least a couple of games this season, whether we like it or not.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

laydee-bawla22 said:


> What would the raptors gain by winning this game? It won't help them get into the playoffs...it isn't like they have a rivalry with the Hawks...and it isn't for dignity reasons, because whatever dignity they had left went out the window last game.


haha. your right

this could be an important loss (every game has been for months, but it's still hard to cheer against them)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rose with 27 points in this game, but he is shooting only 9/25 from the field.
Raptors up 102 with 1:45 left.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with a huge block on Lue. 
Bosh was just waiting for that one. 
That's 5 for him now in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Peterson hits from beyond the arc.
He has 26 points.
Raptors up 105-99 now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rose hits for three.
108-101 Raptors.
This game is over.
Whether you like it or not, the Raptors are going to get the W.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This loss will be Atlanta's 14th in a row.
They haven't won a game since that last one in the ACC.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow if we have more games like this we can get alot more fans coming to games..also if peterson plays like this more next year he can be an all-star


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

I stuck with this team until April 6th. When everyone here was saying the team should just tank the season earlier on, I was against it. By tanking the season they are just giving up on themselves and the organization. I still wanted them to win games and show people that they can compete. But after seeing the game vs the grizzlies, I was disgusted. It sucks to lose by as much as they did, but the wrost part is the lack of effort. If they were working there butts off and you could see that they were trying but nothing was going down, then I wouldn't be angry, I'd feel sorry for them. But when you go out there just to be there, and just stand around while you have fans paying to see you, fans who put time and appreciation into the team, it's unacceptable to play a game like that. 

It looks like the Raps are gonna win this...but like Number One said...they don't deserve it.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

heh i think they did deserve this..they really outplayed the hawks in the second half..man y u being so negative laydee-bawla22...i know u got reallly pissed about the memphis game but still..u have to say they played good in the second half


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Raptors had a pathetic 1st quarter, but they really showed up in the 2nd half. I also agree though, considering how poorly the Raptors started this game, I don't think we deserved this one. It surprised me how easily the Hawks allowed us to get back in this game though.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

See the Hawks are a team I feel sorry for...they can't catch a break.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

laydee-bawla22 said:


> See the Hawks are a team I feel sorry for...they can't catch a break.


It's been a pretty frustrating year for them I'm sure but they have a lot to look forward too.
They have some good young talent, they are way below the cap, and they're going to get a high pick in the draft.
They should be a much improved team next year.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Good game by the Raptors... well the second half..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raps still in the playoff race...?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Raps still in the playoff race...?


mathematically yes, but realistically.. NO.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

vigilante said:


> mathematically yes, but realistically.. NO.


It's been like that for how many months now.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

We just gotta win all our games now and hope Philly loses all of theirs and that's if we're still thinkin about post season


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Final Score: Toronto 109-101 *

TheATlien 182 
madman 32 
vi3t_boi11 23
speedythief 19
underhill_101 17
2pac 12 but DQd
Budweiser_Boy 11 but DQd
Juzt_SicK03 11
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 8
BBB 8
Marshall_42 7
vigilante 5
Turkish Delight 5
BaLLiStiX17 2

Winner: BaLLiStiX17


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

By the way, damn you vigilante.
You picked the same score as me. 
:biggrin:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I missed it.. what happened?


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

ooo i won lol..wut do i win?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> *Final Score: Toronto 109-101 *
> 
> TheATlien 182
> madman 32
> ...


Why is my total so incredibly high? 182?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I admit that I didn't see the overtime. I had tickets to see Sin City at 10:05 and when the game went into an extra period, I said **** it. Good choice, too, because Sin City is a cool movie.


This game started u-g-l-y, like we weren't going to recover from that Memphis loss. Then I thought we got things under control late in the second frame and eventually worked our way back. We didn't do our best, but we won, and that's the way it goes sometimes.

Bosh wasn't doing too well out there. He goes cold really quickly, especially with all the airballs and rimshots a few of our players were shooting past him. On several possessions he ran down the floor, competed for space, passed out of a double, watched the shot brick, ran back down the floor, got a rebound, ran back up again... I wasn't impressed with him tonight and I wasn't impressed with the way the team didn't involve him. He's entitled to have a bad game, though, especially after being kept out in the rain by Mitchell against the bears.

Is Araujo part of this team or not? What's going on there?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Araujo is a wasted pick, and Babcock is not an ideal GM. I told you so. Bosh is good though.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think tonight we got a vision of what playing without Donyell Marshall is like. Lots of threes, not a lot of makes. But I still want to see what we play like with a couple more young pups.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

u guys talked here latly about the level of desire in rafer's game...(how low it is since rose "speech")...well look what he said after the match:



> ``Coach really got on us; that's the coach I've been waiting for all season long, come in here and get on us, put some fire in our behinds and make us go out there and perform,''


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2005040828

what u guys think???


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

That's the Rafer I like to see. We're out of the playoffs yes, but that doesn't mean guys should just start giving up on the court.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Why is my total so incredibly high? 182?



Because of:



TheATLien said:


> Raptors 79
> Hawks 77
> 
> EDIT: I didn't mean to offend all the sensitive Dino fans on BBB. My new prediction is Raptors-200 Hawks-10. That way nobody can ***** or moan.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

seemed like a bad game to watch fully (i only got home at the 3rd quarter) but good to see MO have a good game and Jalen got his, Bosh with 5 big blocks


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> seemed like a bad game to watch fully (i only got home at the 3rd quarter) but good to see MO have a good game and Jalen got his, Bosh with 5 big blocks


Next time participate in the game thread.
We needed you.


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

Nice win by the raps. TurkishDelight I agree with you Alston sometimes doesn't have as much heart as he should and he does give up quickly. I like him because he has done a lot for this team but he makes wayy to many mistakes that sometimes cost us the game. He did a great job in the second half however and finished with 21 points and 8 assists. Excellent game by Mo Pete and Jalen Rose..I really like these guys they come in each game and play hard. Bosh had a tough game tonight he just looked really tired from the beginning but came up with some huge blocks. Palacio was great for us tonight. Him along with Mo and Jalen got us back into the game. I'm glad they won.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Hawks really want that #1 pick. They've lost 27 of their last 28 games!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> The Hawks really want that #1 pick. They've lost 27 of their last 28 games!


As ballocks pointed out, their longest winning streak is 1 game.
Unbelievable.
I knew they were bad, but not _this_ bad.
They pretty much handed us that game last night.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Almost all our losses have come at the 4th quarter. Hawks have been in surprisingly few blow outs.

The Knicks will get the #1 pick, Lakers #2 pick, Hawks #6 pick.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

^^^lol, are u suggesting corruption behind the scenes???


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Almost all our losses have come at the 4th quarter. Hawks have been in surprisingly few blow outs.


You guys battle, I'll give you that much.
You guys will be a pretty good team in a couple of years, I'll give you that.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> The Knicks will get the #1 pick, Lakers #2 pick, Hawks #6 pick.


Yeah right.
Raptors will get #1.
:biggrin:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Next time participate in the game thread.
> We needed you.


Sorry, but we didnt realise what time it was till Mark kicked us off cause he was going to chruch, so TO drove us home. For sure tonight i will post


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Why the throwing up smiley?
> 
> Ludacris, T.I., Big Boi, Andre 3000, Lil Jon, plus some lesser known guys and some mainstream guys I am not fans of. You think Toronto is better city of hip hop? :rofl:


Okay, Luda and TI are good. Outkast was good, I hate them now though.. they try to be TOO different. And Lil John is GARBAGE. Two good rappers isn't bad I guess, it's just that there is so many crappy music from the south that it almost overshadows the good.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You are lucky I can't negative rep you or I would, Outkast was good? Man, Outkast is amazing and owns the universe. The South rules, face it. Lil Jon is awesome. All south is awesome.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> You are lucky I can't negative rep your igloo *** or I would, Outkast was good? Man go back to your Tundra little ****er, Outkast is amazing and owns the universe. You are clueless. The South owns rap, face it. Lil Jon is awesome. All south is awesome. All Toronto is garbage.


South is soft.. Atlantas soft, Calis soft.. NEW YORK owns rap and always will.... EAST coast *****. Don't even joke when saying South owns rap.

BTW- Real nice canadian jokes :greatjob:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah New York has a million bagillion bazillion people. I should hope there are a few good rappers, they have so many people


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Yeah New York has a million bagillion bazillion people. I should hope there are a few good rappers, they have so many people


So.. they still own rap, and even with your incredible South bias, you have to admit that. If Atlanta had that many people there would be much more crap out there then good. Atlanta is terrible, for the most part.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is a game thread guys.
If you want to post about rap you are free to check out the Hip Hop Forum.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't want to make a post about it. But you don't call OutKast is terrible to someone whose names is *ATLIENS*..


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

vigilante said:


> So.. they still own rap, and even with your incredible South bias, you have to admit that. If Atlanta had that many people there would be much more crap out there then good. Atlanta is terrible, for the most part.


:rofl: You would have a point if you were from NYC, but you are in Canada.. you have no argument. You can't talk **** if your city is the hip hop equivelant to Boise Idaho.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> I don't want to make a post about it. But you don't call OutKast is terrible to someone whose names is *ATLIENS*.. I just had to put this Eskimo in his place.


I didn't say Outkast was terrible. I said that I don't like them _now_. I used to love them.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

n/a


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> :rofl: You would have a point if you were from NYC, but you are in Canada.. you have no argument. You can't talk **** if your city is the hip hop equivelant to Boise Idaho.


How would my argument be any stronger if I was from New York? Because I live in Canada, you think I cannot listen to rap from New York or something?

I'm talking **** because its the truth.

And the Igloo joke is bad. It's really not funny, and terribly unoriginal.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah Atlanta is garbage. Even though all these great rappers are from there, it is somehow still garbage. Get outta here.

New York, Chicago, Atlanta, SoCal.. those are the premiere rap city's in the game right now. Do I see Toronto on that list? HELL NO.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Okay guys, that's it.
I've warned you both already. 
This is a game thread.
And ATlien you've made some harsh comments, and I've already given you two warnings.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Yeah Atlanta is garbage. Even though all these great rappers are from there, it is somehow still garbage. Get the **** outta here.
> 
> New York, Chicago, Atlanta, SoCal.. those are the premiere rap city's in the game right now. Do I see Toronto on that list? HELL NO.


Name all these "great" rappers from Atlanta. Okay, Outkast was great, and Ludcaris and TI are really good. Thats three. Doesn't make ATL a premiere rap city. But I don't think you have much else then that. 

I never said Toronto was a premiere rap city. Because my city isn't premiere in the rap game, I can't argue that others aren't? Maybe you shouldn't be critcizing any other basketball teams on this board because Atlanta is the worst of them all.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Name me top 5 rap citys and tell me Atlanta isnt one of them.. that is insane..

Los Angeles, New York Chicago.. ATLANTA


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I know you two are messing around, but other members may not look at it in the same way, and may take offense to some of what you have said. Next time, as I said before, reserve these discussions for the Hip Hop Forum. Not in a Game Thread.
Thanks.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Me and vigi just playin around.. I did not meant to offend any Canadians.. Vigilante, Turkish, and Budweiserboy are three of my fav posters on this site, so obviously I don't want my comments to be read in the wrong way so I apologize and I recently made a topic on this in the hip-hop board to encourage our conversation w/o the Canadian comments, which again, I apologize for.. Feel free to PM me with your best Incest and Trailer Park jokes just to even the score up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah I understand. No hard feelings.
Next time just don't hijack our game thread.
:biggrin:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah its all good.

I always enjoy ATLiens posts, although he did get a little offensive here.. but I don't take anything personally.


----------

